

Square Kilometre Array telescope to be shared between South Africa, Australia - _djo_
http://www.businessday.co.za/articles/Content.aspx?id=172694#SKA

======
_djo_
Reportedly the majority of the dishes will be built in South Africa and its
partnering countries, as it had a stronger technical score during the
evaluation.

I'm a bit disappointing in the decision to split the site but I'm happy a
decision has finally been made. This is an extraordinarily exciting project
for astronomy.

